# Floppy mounten unter RedHat



## TheManWho (31. Juli 2003)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich bin ziemlicher RedHat-Anfänger (SuSe komm ich jetzt einigermaßen zurecht) und hab' ne Frage.
Wenn ich das Diskettenlaufwerk mounte (mount mnt/floppy) und auf die Diskette zugreifen möchte, erhalte ich den Fehler:
Der Dateisystemtyp "vfat" wird nicht vom Kernel unterstützt.
Toll und jetzt?! Ich muss unbedingt auf die Disk zugreifen, weil sich dadrauf mein Netzwerkkartentreiber befindet....
Gibts da irgendwelche Optionen die ich noch auswählen kann?
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe

P.S.: Ich arbeite nur mit der Shell und habe keine GUI installiert.


----------



## TheManWho (6. August 2003)

...hat sich erledigt!
Dafür habe ich jetzt ein neues Problem, werde mal gucken ob es dazu schon was gibt, ansonsten meld ich mich noch mal.


----------

